# My first Rig and I need Help



## EpicSurvivor (Aug 12, 2012)

So as the title says it. I'm building my first rig and I need help. Its going to be a gamin Rig.
The specs I want to build are:

Rosewill BLACKHAWK Gaming ATX Mid Tower
ASUS P8Z77-V LK LGA 1155 Intel Z77  
Intel Core i7-3770 Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz
8GB 1600 RAM
GTX 680 2GB
Rosewill Xtreme Series RX750-S-B 750W Continuo
Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX
http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=20060572

With the monitor and everything else I hit right at my budget mark of $1,500
I'm just worried that the Mobo, SPU and GPU won't be compatible with the case and viceversa. So I would like to know if you guys see any compatibility issues between this components. Kinda nervous cause I don't want to buy the wrong parts


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 12, 2012)

I would get the GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H over the Asus. Dont get a Roadkill power supply. Stick with Corsair/PC Power&Cooling/Silverstone/XFX/Antec/Seasonic.


----------



## Holiday (Aug 12, 2012)

I had two different WD 500GB hard drives, WD5000KS and WD5000AAKS. The WD5000KS suddenly stopped working one day and I lost all my data, all it could do is play "the click of death" song... I bought the WD5000AAKS as a replacement, after a while it started to fail. I had extremely slow read and write speeds and when trying to run the WD S.M.A.R.T. test, the test program would just error. I am never buying WD again.

On another note, you should look into a solid state drive. I recently built a computer and I got the SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC128B/WW 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) for my OS and programs. It's super fast!

Everything listed looks compatible to me!


----------



## Gun (Aug 12, 2012)

If you're just going to be gaming then you won't need an i7. The only advantage of an i7 is Hyperthreading which doesn't help gaming. Although you might want to get it if you're going  to be editing or something in the near future. It's your choice .



Holiday said:


> I had two different WD 500GB hard drives, WD5000KS and WD5000AAKS. The WD5000KS suddenly stopped working one day and I lost all my data, all it could do is play "the click of death" song... I bought the WD5000AAKS as a replacement, after a while it started to fail. I had extremely slow read and write speeds and when trying to run the WD S.M.A.R.T. test, the test program would just error. I am never buying WD again.



Considering his problem, I'd choice Seagate for your harddrive. They're a really good brand .

Also, can you link us to the specific RAM you have. You've only written 8GB 1600.


----------



## EpicSurvivor (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank for the replies so far guys. I wasn't expecting to get them so soon. 
I'm not sure about the GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H, reviews on NewEgg are iffy, and there seems to be a pretty common issue with them. 
I have heard a lot of good things about _Rosewill_ products, but in your reccomendation for a good PSU I will look for a major brand (don't want no accidents XD).
*For the HDD*: I can't really afford a SSD at this moment I just need something temporary that will hold all my games while I get more money for an SSD but I will definelty look for another brand, TBH you kinda Scared me away from Wester Digital
*For the CPU*: I know a little bit about Hyperthreading and that games do not really benefit from it, however I'm a full time student and I never know when I will need to render a video or something in those lines, so I'm sticking with the 3770 for future proof.

Thanks for all the great replies. Please keep them coming. PS: I have put a link to the New Egg wish list.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah avoid rosewill. Don't pay any credibility to newegg feedback.  I agree, downgrade the CPU and get an SSD, will by far be a better bang for buck.


----------



## Holiday (Aug 12, 2012)

I Currently have the SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB which has been working great so far! Also to point at an interesting fact, the WD drive you posted is SATA 6.0Gb/s (SATA III) where as the SAMSUNG Spinpoint is only SATA 3.0Gb/s (SATA II). The interesting part is that 3.0Gb/s is equal to 384 MB/s and the WD drive has a transfer rate of (Buffer to Disk): 126 MB/s (Max). So it would be safe to assume that the only reason it's 6.0Gb/s is to attempt to make people think that the drive is faster than a SATA II drive.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 12, 2012)

actually not. the main thing they are doing there has to do with burst rate and the backwards and forwards compatibility.  It will not help to have a SATA III drive there, but it will not hurt either. They are not trying to say it is faster, but rather that you can use it on a SATA III without issue.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> Yeah avoid rosewill. *Don't pay any credibility to newegg feedback*.  I agree, downgrade the CPU and get an SSD, will by far be a better bang for buck.



Why would you say that? That is the most credibility of buying a product, the reviews. If they're a "Verified Owner", and more then half are having the same problem, im listing to it. 

OP. Change the PSU to more of a reliable brand, Corsair, XFX, Antec, SeaSonic, PC Power and Cooling, and Silver Stone. I do agree with the i5 over the i7 to get an SSD. Also, change the WD Blue to WD Black, or, get a Seagate Barracuda. Other then that, your good to go.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 12, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> Why would you say that? That is the most credibility of buying a product, the reviews. If they're a "Verified Owner", and more then half are having the same problem, im listing to it.
> 
> OP. Change the PSU to more of a reliable brand, Corsair, XFX, Antec, SeaSonic, PC Power and Cooling, and Silver Stone. I do agree with the i5 over the i7 to get an SSD. Also, change the WD Blue to WD Black, or, get a Seagate Barracuda. Other then that, your good to go.



Because anyone who knows anythign about these newegg voting system knows it bs.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 12, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> Why would you say that?


Personally I do not trust them either. Reviews such as 





			
				newegg said:
			
		

> Pros: None, does not work at all
> 
> Cons: Does not fit at all
> 
> Other Thoughts: I got tired of my slow pentium 4 so I bought this to replace it. Well this piece will not fit in the slot at all. What a piece of garbage.


shows exactly why. That is on a 2500k from a verified owner with tech level saying 5.  

Most people that do reviews only do them if they have an issue. Even then, if they are not reporting an issue, they probably will not come back to report later issues.  Probably bet pretty well that most issues come from a lack of knowledge on how to use it properly.


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 12, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> Why would you say that? That is the most credibility of buying a product, the reviews. If they're a "Verified Owner", and more then half are having the same problem, im listing to it.
> 
> OP. Change the PSU to more of a reliable brand, Corsair, XFX, Antec, SeaSonic, PC Power and Cooling, and Silver Stone. I do agree with the i5 over the i7 to get an SSD. Also, change the WD Blue to WD Black, or, get a Seagate Barracuda. Other then that, your good to go.



Because they are not professionals and they are mostly basing it on fanboyism or something that happened during shipment.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> Because anyone who knows anythign about these newegg voting system knows it bs.





azeem40 said:


> Because they are not professionals and they are mostly basing it on fanboyism or something that happened during shipment.



Im glad ya'll think you know everything. I've bought from newegg(my entire rig)and left reviews about the products I bought, which by the way arent BS, just the truth and nothing but the truth.

Edit: BTW, the reviews are under Tech Savvy if ya wanna look.


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 12, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> Im glad ya'll think you know everything. I've bought from newegg(my entire rig)and left reviews about the products I bought, which by the way arent BS, just the truth and nothing but the truth.
> 
> Edit: BTW, the reviews are under Tech Savvy if ya wanna look.



You just keep thinking that and the true reviews will never be the ones you describe. Here is an example of a good review:
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=230


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

azeem40 said:


> Because they are not professionals and they are mostly basing it on fanboyism or something that happened during shipment.



LMFAO, really. I can see if they weren't "Verified Owners". Why would an AMD fanboy buy Intel(Verified Owners) just to talk sh!t about it?


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

azeem40 said:


> You just keep thinking that and the true reviews will never be the ones you describe. Here is an example of a good review:
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=230



Did I say newegg is the only place for reviews? NO! I was just stating that reviews are what sells a product, thats all.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> Personally I do not trust them either. Reviews such as
> shows exactly why. That is on a 2500k from a verified owner with tech level saying 5.
> 
> Most people that do reviews only do them if they have an issue. Even then, if they are not reporting an issue, they probably will not come back to report later issues.  Probably bet pretty well that most issues come from a lack of knowledge on how to use it properly.



First, it's a 2550k not a 2500k. And it's not my fualt that someone dont know what there buying, lmfao.


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 12, 2012)

I see there is no convincing you, so you just stick to believing newegg reviews are to be considered with something more than a grain of salt.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

azeem40 said:


> I see there is no convincing you, so you just stick to believing newegg reviews are to be considered with something more than a grain of salt.



No offence, but are you retarded? Just reviews in general, it can be from anywhere.

Edit: Enough is enough. Lets stop this high jack and get back to purpose of this thread.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 12, 2012)

the review was on a damn 2500k. Don't believe me then fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




And your the one saying that reviews are selling the product. I know it is not your fault that americans are retards that can't read. That goes back years in the education systems.  But diverging, if you are going to say that reviews on newegg are good, then you have to take into account that 75+% of the tech level 5 people have never seen the inside of a computer, and that there are a lot of them that buy something before even researching if it works.


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 12, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> No offence, but are you retarded? Just reviews in general, it can be from anywhere.
> 
> Edit: Enough is enough. Lets stop this high jack and get back to purpose of this thread.



You're the one who derailed the topic by even questioning. No offense does not make it any less offensive. I think you can't tell the difference between a customer complaining and reviews.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> the review was on a damn 2500k. Don't believe me then fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where does the 2500k come in at? Cause you lost me. I bought a 2550k, that I thought you looked up. It's not my fualt that he went out and bought a 2500k CPU, when he/her has a 775 MoBo,LMFAO. Common sense people.


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 12, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> Where does the 2500k come in at? Cause you lost me. I bought a 2550k, that I thought you looked up. It's not my fualt that he went out and bought a 2500k CPU, when he/her has a 775 MoBo,LMFAO.



I think, no, I KNOW, you are missing the point. We have explained every way we can to take newegg reviews with a grain of salt. It's also not our fault. You aren't even making sense anymore. What evidence do you have that those reviews are legit?


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

azeem40 said:


> You're the one who derailed the topic by even questioning. No offense does not make it any less offensive. I think you can't tell the difference between a customer complaining and reviews.



I would believe that "Bigfella" derailed it.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 12, 2012)

again, you are claiming that the reviews are useful. It dies not matter what you own. Your claiming that the reviewers are knowledgeable. Which most are not. Most of the newegg reviewers have the knowledge of a rabbit. But whatever. Keep looking at their reviews if you want. But it is far from a good idea to base your purchase on them.  Especially since the reviews tell me that the Extreme 4 is one of the best boards out, which is pure BS.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

azeem40 said:


> I think, no, I KNOW, you are missing the point. We have explained every way we can to take newegg reviews with a grain of salt. It's also not our fault. You aren't even making sense anymore. What evidence do you have that those reviews are legit?



Again, NEWEGG IS NOT THE ONLY PLACE FOR REVIEWS PEOPLE! I never said they were the only place for reviews.

It's like talking to children here.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> again, you are claiming that the reviews are useful. It dies not matter what you own.* Your claiming that the reviewers are knowledgeable. *Which most are not. Most of the newegg reviewers have the knowledge of a rabbit. But whatever. Keep looking at their reviews if you want. But it is far from a good idea to base your purchase on them.  Especially since the reviews tell me that the Extreme 4 is one of the best boards out, which is pure BS.



I would say so, if they OWN the product, hello. Why wouldnt they be knowledgeable of the product they own? Are you knowledgeable of the products you own? Because I am.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 12, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> That is the most credibility of buying a product, the reviews. If they're a "Verified Owner", and more then half are having the same problem, im listing to it. .


you did say that newegg reviews are good right here. "the most credibility of buying a product" which is BS. Based on what you say a 2500k is bad. A Verified owner said so, so it must be taken into account.


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 12, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> Again, NEWEGG IS NOT THE ONLY PLACE FOR REVIEWS PEOPLE! I never said they were the only place for reviews.
> 
> It's like talking to children here.



EXACTLY! I even mentioned a more reliable place for reviews! Are you serious? I think you're the child here. Yet you still say newegg should even be considered! Are you daft?


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> you did say that newegg reviews are good right here. "the most credibility of buying a product" which is BS. Based on what you say a 2500k is bad. A Verified owner said so, so it must be taken into account.



LMFAO, NO! He said that it didnt fit, so by that, it's a bad CPU? Come on.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 12, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> I would say so, if they OWN the product, hello. Why wouldnt they be knowledgeable of the product they own? Are you knowledgeable of the products you own?


This is the stupidest thing said yet.  Just because someone owns a product does not mean that they have any knowledge about the product.  That is like saying that you are a mechanic because you have a socket wrench and a 383.  That don't mean that you know anything about engines now does it?  Your statement is flawed in many ways. 

And no. I am not knowledgeable about my products. That is why I spend my time in computer forum.  Has nothing to freaking do with ownership. I can tell you that a sandy bridge processor is good. That does not mean I ever owned one.  Can also tell you that corsair PSUs are good. Never touched one in my life.  Knowledge does not come from ownership.  My sister uses a damn Acer laptop, that don't mean she knows anything about computers other than typing a story or using facebook.


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 12, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> I would say so, if they OWN the product, hello. Why wouldnt they be knowledgeable of the product they own? Are you knowledgeable of the products you own? Because I am.



That is BS. No, your generalization is wrong. Not everyone knows their product. There is a difference between a complaint and a review. Most newegg "reviews" are complaints, based on their lack of knowledge.


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 12, 2012)

I honestly think that he is trolling now.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 12, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> LMFAO, NO! He said that it didnt fit, so by that, it's a bad CPU? Come on.


Your specific words were that you take it into account if it is a verified owner and that reviews are one of the biggest things to consider in buying. In that case you have to take his review into account. It fits both statements you made.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> This is the stupidest thing said yet.  Just because someone owns a product does not mean that they have any knowledge about the product.  That is like saying that you are a mechanic because you have a socket wrench and a 383.  That don't mean that you know anything about engines now does it?  Your statement is flawed in many ways.
> 
> And no. I am not knowledgeable about my products. That is why I spend my time in computer forum.  Has nothing to freaking do with ownership. I can tell you that a sandy bridge processor is good. That does not mean I ever owned one.  Can also tell you that corsair PSUs are good. Never touched one in my life.  Knowledge does not come from ownership.  My sister uses a damn Acer laptop, that don't mean she knows anything about computers other than typing a story or using facebook.



And how would you know that all them products are good without owning them??? Let me guess word of mouth and reviews, right?


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

azeem40 said:


> That is BS. No, your generalization is wrong. Not everyone knows their product. There is a difference between a complaint and a review. Most newegg "reviews" are complaints, based on their lack of knowledge.



Why would you buy a product that you know nothing about?


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 12, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> And how would you know that all them products are good without owning them??? Let me guess word of mouth and reviews, right?



Lol, it's like you're saying reviews from professionals are a bad thing. You are now diving into faulty logic, which at this point, I am done reasoning with you. Have fun with your reverse logic and stubbornness.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> Your specific words were that you take it into account if it is a verified owner and that reviews are one of the biggest things to consider in buying. *In that case you have to take his review into account*. It fits both statements you made.



No you cant. Because he/she was never able to try/test the CPU do to it not FITTING. And if you do, then bad for you,lol.


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 12, 2012)

Good job, you fell for the trick. Now your views have change without you even knowing. By saying no to your own statement, you unknowingly admitted you were wrong. Case closed.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

azeem40 said:


> Lol, *it's like you're saying reviews from professionals are a bad thing.* You are now diving into faulty logic, which at this point, I am done reasoning with you. Have fun with your reverse logic and stubbornness.



How and where? You know what, just go to sleep.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

azeem40 said:


> Good job, you fell for the trick. Now your views have change without you even knowing. By saying no to your own statement, you unknowingly admitted you were wrong. Case closed.



It's called common sense.


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 12, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> Why would you buy a product that you know nothing about?



You tell me. Are you actually saying that everyone who buys a product knows everything about it? No, online store reviewers aren't as knowledgeable as you think.

EDIT: If it was common sense, tell me, why do people buy the product?


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 12, 2012)

So you are not taking your own advice. Good to know.  (last post to this thread too) 

I would definately say that corsair is good and it has nothing to do with retards from newegg reviewing it.  If you read their reviews that is fine. But Hello, you don't or you would see how bad they are. 

And I am glad to know that you are a genius in everything you consume. Computers, probably automobiles, food, banking, everything.  Because you would not use it if you don't know about the product, right?


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 12, 2012)

It's getting to the point where reasoning with him is going to harm us. I had to deal with a know-it-all on Tom's Hardware too, and HE ended up blocking ME for something HE did, which was insulting me.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> So you are not taking your own advice. Good to know.  (last post to this thread too)
> 
> I would definately say that corsair is good and it has nothing to do with retards from newegg reviewing it.  If you read their reviews that is fine. But Hello, you don't or you would see how bad they are.
> 
> And I am glad to know that you are a genius in everything you consume. Computers, probably automobiles, food, banking, everything.  Because you would not use it if you don't know about the product, right?



Right.


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 12, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> How and where? You know what, just go to sleep.



When he said "his review", he was talking about the customer's review of "his product". When you said, "No you cant.", you are saying not to listen to his review. That, my friend, is a double standard.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

azeem40 said:


> It's getting to the point where reasoning with him is going to harm us. I had to deal with a know-it-all on Tom's Hardware too, and HE ended up blocking ME for something HE did, which was insulting me.



Just because we have different opinions, dosnt mean we cant be friends. I like everyone on here including "wolfeking" and you, even though I dont know you. After this, theres no hard feelings with me.

Edit: I was just stating at the beginning that reviews are a big part in buying something, thats all. Yes, some reviews are not legit, but then some are, got to go with your gut.

peace, love, happiness


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok then, can we drop this pointless bickering?


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

azeem40 said:


> Ok then, can we drop this pointless bickering?



Yes. Sorry for the first impression of me, not good, I know.

Edit: By the way, nice to meet you azeem40. Hope to see alot of you on here.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 12, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> I like everyone on here including "wolfeking" and you, even though I dont know you.
> peace, love, happiness


I am sorry, and not trying to flame or anything, but if you like everyone including me, especially including me, then you are not reading responses at all. No one should have the ability to like the personality in this body referred to as wolfeking.  

"war and hate are happiness" -me.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> I am sorry, and not trying to flame or anything, but if you like everyone including me, especially including me, then you are not reading responses at all. No one should have the ability to like the personality in this body referred to as wolfeking.
> 
> "war and hate are happiness" -me.



Me love "wolfeking", lol, jk.


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't see anything about wolfeking that I hate.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 12, 2012)

azeem40 said:


> I don't see anything about wolfeking that I hate.



Ditto.


----------



## spirit (Aug 12, 2012)

EpicSurvivor said:


> So as the title says it. I'm building my first rig and I need help. Its going to be a gamin Rig.
> The specs I want to build are:
> 
> Rosewill BLACKHAWK Gaming ATX Mid Tower
> ...



OK it all looks OK, but as said previously definitely get a better case and power supply. If you want my recommendations a decent case would be something along the lines of the Corsair Carbide 300R or if you want to spend more maybe look into Fractal Design's cases too. My recommendation for a power supply for the 680 would be something like the Corsair TX 650, that would be fine for a 680 unless you plan to SLI in the future and get another one, in which case you'll need something a bit more powerful.

I agree with the comments on the motherboard, the Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H is probably my favourite Z77 board out there now, it will definitely be better than LK ASUS board. If you can't afford a Z77X-UD3H maybe try for the Z77X-D3H instead, it's a tiny bit cheaper but still good.

If you can I would either forget about the 3770 and go for a 3570K (which is an i5, just as good) and spend the money you save on a better power supply, or if you want an i7 get a 3770K (not the 3770 non-K) as the 3770K will overclock, as will the 3570K. You'd need an aftermarket cooler for overclocking though.


----------



## EpicSurvivor (Aug 12, 2012)

Man this Thread has taken off into a whole lot of arguing . Hi spirit :good: Can you please recommend a good *PSU* for under $100 shipped? and a better case than the Blackhawk for under $100 shipped? This is my top budged and would prefer it was from New Egg or Official Manufacturer. 
As for the CPU, I'm aware that K is better specially for OC but the extra $30 that it cost to get it puts my budget to high, so instead of getting the 3550k I decided for the 3770 to be right in between and still have the hyperthreadig option when needed.

EDIT: Spirit The one you recommended is right at my budget. TY (Carbide Series 300R)


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 12, 2012)

There is actually not that much that hyperthreading can help with for the average user. And the 3570k is cheaper than the 3770, and the 2500k is cheaper still and overclocks better.  A 3570k/2500k @ 4.2GHz will outperform a 3770 in pretty much anything. 

PSU, CX600/CX700 would be all you would need and both should be below $100.  

Case, thats your choice, buut something like a 300R, Source 210 or the like would be fine.


----------



## spirit (Aug 12, 2012)

TX 650 is 90 bucks http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139020

The Carbide 300R is about 80 bucks the last time I checked.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 12, 2012)

EpicSurvivor said:


> .
> 
> EDIT: Spirit The one you recommended is right at my budget. TY (Carbide Series 300R)


No it is not. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139011 it is 79.99 shipped. You said stay under 100, and it is.


----------



## EpicSurvivor (Aug 12, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> No it is not. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139011 it is 79.99 shipped. You said stay under 100, and it is.


Sorry I meant to say is perfect *Under* Budget hahah


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 12, 2012)

ah, no problem at all man.


----------



## spirit (Aug 12, 2012)

EpicSurvivor said:


> Sorry I meant to say is perfect *Under* Budget hahah



Yeah for the money it's a nice case. You gonna get the TX 650 then?


----------



## EpicSurvivor (Aug 12, 2012)

spirit said:


> Yeah for the money it's a nice case. You gonna get the TX 650 then?


Well if you are certain it will be perfect for my rig specs then yes, yes I will. I'll  update my cart with that one.


----------



## spirit (Aug 12, 2012)

Yep a TX 650 would be good.


----------



## EpicSurvivor (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeap So I have decided to keep the Blackhawk case but I did update the PSU for the TX 650 as recommended. I still got some other things that I'm unsure about I'll let you guys know soon. Excited as can be boy!!!


----------



## EpicSurvivor (Aug 12, 2012)

*First Rig Built Ever*

Lets say I decided for the i5 2550k and was planing to mildly OC at 4.1ghz. What type of after market fan or cooler would I need? Can you guys find me one for under $25? If possible. Nothing fancy like Water Cooling.


----------



## spirit (Aug 12, 2012)

Well firstly don't get the 2550K, save money and get the 2500K. I have an Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 on my 2500K and it's overclocked to 4.3GHz. Runs cool and no problems to report, so I'd get one of those. If you want a cheaper one, an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7/Freezer 7 Pro should do the job.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 12, 2012)

25 is a bit low. You might be able to get a tx3 or h101 to do it. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103064
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103075

or you can get a 212+ for 4 more than your budget. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065


----------



## EpicSurvivor (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you, looking good guys. Anyone know were I can find a blue backlit keyboard for $35 or less? It don't have to be nothing major, just something that looks and feels nice, all I need is that is responsive for like BF3 or MP3 (FPS) Something that doesn't feel cheap.


Yes guys I'm this much of a noob when it comes up to PC stuff, I swear to god I'm  not just being lazy.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 13, 2012)

EpicSurvivor said:


> Thank you, looking good guys. Anyone know were I can find a blue* backlit keyboard for $35 or less*? It don't have to be nothing major, just something that looks and feels nice, all I need is that is responsive for like BF3 or MP3 (FPS) Something that doesn't feel cheap.
> 
> 
> Yes guys I'm this much of a noob when it comes up to PC stuff, I swear to god I'm  not just being lazy.



For $35 or less, your not getting much. I found this one, which is probably your best bet for under $35, here- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 13, 2012)

spirit said:


> *Well firstly don't get the 2550K, save money and get the 2500K*. I have an Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 on my 2500K and it's overclocked to 4.3GHz. Runs cool and no problems to report, so I'd get one of those. If you want a cheaper one, an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7/Freezer 7 Pro should do the job.



There's nothing wrong with the 2550k, and if anything, I believe it will clock higher with lower temps then the 2500k, do to it not having intergated graphics. I can OC my 2550k to 4.5 and stay under 55c under full load(Corsair H60). There's a few people on here that can vouch for this.


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd rather keep the i5-2500k and not lose IGP for diagnostics.


----------



## spirit (Aug 13, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> There's nothing wrong with the 2550k, and if anything, I believe it will clock higher with lower temps then the 2500k, do to it not having intergated graphics. I can OC my 2550k to 4.5 and stay under 55c under full load(Corsair H60). There's a few people on here that can vouch for this.


What's the point in spending the extra on the 2550K when the 2500K is just as good and will easily overclock to 4.5GHz? I'm pretty sure a 2500K would OC to 4.5 and the temps would still be relatively low with an H60.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 13, 2012)

azeem40 said:


> I'd rather keep the i5-2500k and not lose IGP for diagnostics.



I do agree. If your not computer savvy, I would suggest the 2500k, which would give you the IGP for diagnostics, if you suspect your GPU at fault.



spirit said:


> What's the point in spending the extra on the 2550K when the 2500K is just as good and will easily overclock to 4.5GHz? I'm pretty sure a 2500K would OC to 4.5 and the temps would still be relatively low with an H60.



Nowhere in my statement did I say he should get the 2550k over the 2500k. I was just stating that the 2550k would give him better (CPU) performance at around the same price.


----------



## spirit (Aug 13, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> Nowhere in my statement did I say he should get the 2550k over the 2500k. I was just stating that the 2550k would give him better (CPU) performance at around the same price.


OK fair enough. Sorry about that. :/

But yeah, as mentioned, sometimes the onboard video the 2500K has can be very handy. I used it for a few months whilst I still saving for a GPU.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 13, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> I do agree. If your not computer savvy, I would suggest the 2500k, which would give you the IGP for diagnostics, if you suspect your GPU at fault.
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere in my statement did I say he should get the 2550k over the 2500k. I was just stating that the 2550k would give him better (CPU) performance at around the same price.



I wouldn't pay any premium for 100MHz.


----------



## EpicSurvivor (Aug 13, 2012)

*Speakers*

Since my case comes with standard Blue LEDs and my room is blue, I have decided to keep the Blue LED theme Going. Found this speakers with pretty good ratings with built in Blue LEDs http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836150044&nm_mc=BAC-GDR&cm_mmc=BAC-GDR-_-dyn-_-NA-_-NA&gclid=CLWQ7dOI5bECFWlgTAodQEQACQ
Along with my Razer Abyssus With Blue LED and The Blue Backlit keyboard someone suggested. Freaking sick! I'm buying the parts in about 2 weeks and should have it all build pretty soon after.


----------



## Jiniix (Aug 13, 2012)

(I wanna note that I haven't read *EVERY* post in this thread, as I don't care about flame wars)

I would definitely use the 300R, it's great for cable management and built like boss.
Corsair 300R @ Newegg (80$)

Before you question this suggestion, listen to this:
_Given a GPU with roughly 88% of its CUDA cores enabled and slightly lower clock rates, we’d expect the GeForce GTX 670 to give up at least 12% of its performance compared to GeForce GTX 680. But then you start factoring in the complexities of GPU Boost and add on the fact that frame rates often don’t scale based on shader resources—particularly when an application isn’t bound by shader throughput.
Knowing all of that, it is still surprising to see our GeForce GTX 670 sample perform just 4.5% slower than our reference GeForce GTX 680—certainly less of a gap then we were told to expect._ - Toms Hardware
GTX 670 vs GTX 680 @ TomsHW

Gigabyte GTX 670
GA GTX 670 @ Newegg (399$)

Use the money saved on an SSD, the OCZ Agility 3 is good value.

As for PSU, all I can say is stay clear of Roadkill. I can however suggest the new line of Fractal Design Platinum series, although I haven't tried one myself.

Good luck!


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 13, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> I do agree. If your not computer savvy, I would suggest the 2500k, which would give you the IGP for diagnostics, if you suspect your GPU at fault.
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere in my statement did I say he should get the 2550k over the 2500k. I was just stating that the 2550k would give him better (CPU) performance at around the same price.



Excuse me? I am computer savvy. Wanting an IGP for diagnostics doesn't make someone less of a computer (insert lesser word for expert).


----------



## Jiniix (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't feel like throwing wood on the fire, but the actual performance between 2550k and 2500k is miniscule. 100Mhz difference, but both will probably be overclocked at the same frequency anyway, where IGP _could_ come in handy at some point.

I would also like to add to my previous post that the graphics card from NVIDIA has been personally recommended to me from a very tech knowlegdeable person I know. It's virtually silent (atleast in his Corsair 600D case) and being a GTX 670 it performs incredibly well.

You should also consider buying a Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo (35$), it's the best value CPU cooler in history!
I own 4 of these, and looking at reviews (real reviews) you clearly see that it is close to a D14 and way better than Freezer 13. I also own a D14, it is better, but waaaaay more expensive.

i7-2600K with ASUS P8P67 Pro @ 4.6GHz
i5-2500K with ASRock Z75 Pro3 @ 4.4GHz
Core 2 Duo E7200 @ 3.8GHz

All withing very reasonable temperatures (78C and under at full load (Large FFT via Prime95 v26.6))


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 14, 2012)

azeem40 said:


> Excuse me? I am computer savvy. Wanting an IGP for diagnostics doesn't make someone less of a computer (insert lesser word for expert).



I was agreeing with you, but whatever. FYI, this isnt about you.




bigfellla said:


> I wouldn't pay any premium for 100MHz.



It's alot more then just 100MHz that you benefit from, but whatever.


----------



## EpicSurvivor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Official Owner of a GTX 680 2GB*

Yeap! Just bought me a EVGA GTX 680 2GB Sealed "Brand spanking New" from ebay. I Got a hot lick on it too.

I only paid $410 Shipped!


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 14, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> I was agreeing with you, but whatever. FYI, this isnt about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FYI, I never made it about me. I was using me to refer to people in general.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 14, 2012)

EpicSurvivor said:


> Yeap! Just bought me a EVGA GTX 680 2GB Sealed "Brand spanking New" from ebay. I Got a hot lick on it too.
> 
> I only paid $410 Shipped!



Good deal!


----------



## EpicSurvivor (Aug 14, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> Good deal!


Hell yea, with no doubt about it. 
Savvy sir, what do you think of this? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en is it real or fake? cause @ $20 is a darn good deal.


----------



## tech savvy (Aug 15, 2012)

EpicSurvivor said:


> Hell yea, with no doubt about it.
> Savvy sir, what do you think of this? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en is it real or fake? cause @ $20 is a darn good deal.



I would say thats a good deal. The mouse pad alone cost $10+, so yeah, good deal.


----------



## Jiniix (Aug 15, 2012)

EpicSurvivor, what did you decide to do with CPU?
I can report that CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo cooled my i5-3570K @ 4.224GHz and the maximum core reached 65C


----------



## EpicSurvivor (Aug 15, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> I would say thats a good deal. The mouse pad alone cost $10+, so yeah, good deal.


But is from china! I mean I bought fake Jordan shoes from china wouldn't you think this are fake also?


----------



## EpicSurvivor (Aug 15, 2012)

Jiniix said:


> EpicSurvivor, what did you decide to do with CPU?
> I can report that CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo cooled my i5-3570K @ 4.224GHz and the maximum core reached 65C


I decided to stick with the 3770. Final


----------



## azeem40 (Aug 16, 2012)

That is a good temp Jin. That right there proves those who say IVB gets too hot when OCed wrong.


----------



## EpicSurvivor (Aug 25, 2012)

*Got all the Parts*

Just bought all the parts last night from NewEgg. Below are my specs! Yes I decided for the i7 3770K!


----------



## Virssagòn (Aug 25, 2012)

The i7 3770k is 3,5ghz. And you got turbo on I think? So you can say @3,9ghz ;p.
and isn't it the v-lx as mobo? Bad mobo to oc.


----------



## EpicSurvivor (Aug 25, 2012)

SmileMan said:


> The i7 3770k is 3,5ghz. And you got turbo on I think? So you can say @3,9ghz ;p.
> and isn't it the v-lx as mobo? Bad mobo to oc.


Bad Mobo to OC? For the price it has some of the best reviews for OC. Anyway, I already ordered it and its coming in the mail nothing I can do now but hope that all those reviews are true.


----------



## Jiniix (Aug 25, 2012)

SmileMan said:


> The i7 3770k is 3,5ghz. And you got turbo on I think? So you can say @3,9ghz ;p.
> and isn't it the v-lx as mobo? Bad mobo to oc.



I'm using a P8Z77-V LX with an i7-2600K running it at 4.8GHz with no problems. I agree that there are better motherboards when it comes to overclocking, but with OC Tuner (automatic overclocking) in the newest BIOS version I think it's outstanding for the price. There is an LK version as well, too.


----------



## EpicSurvivor (Aug 25, 2012)

Jiniix said:


> I'm using a P8Z77-V LX with an i7-2600K running it at 4.8GHz with no problems. I agree that there are better motherboards when it comes to overclocking, but with OC Tuner (automatic overclocking) in the newest BIOS version I think it's outstanding for the price. There is an LK version as well, too.


Yea I only paid $110 for mine after Rebate. So I'm happy with it. I have never OC before but I'll be learning soon.


----------

